# circuito alarmas sonoras de luces encendidas para coche



## rascueso

hola a todos! soy nuevo en el foro y no tengo mucho conocimiento de electronica. ando buscando el circuito de una alarmita sonora de luces encendidas para coche esas q cuando dejas las luces prendidas y abris la puerta emite por unos segundos un sonidito pipipi  pipipi pipipi. si alguien tiene ese diagrama se lo agradeceria mucho...


----------



## pepechip

hola
circuito?
No necesitas ningun circuito.
Compras un zumbador o chicharra a 12V.
el positivo del zumbador lo conectas al positivo que tienes cuando enciendes las luces.
El negativo del zumbador tienes 2 posibles sitios para conectarlo:

1º al pulsador que hay situado en la puerta, el cual manda negativo al abrir la puerta.

2º A la llave de contacto o algun otro punto del vehiculo donde tengas positivo con el contato puesto.
Dicho punto cuando quites el contacto aparecera el negativo a traves de la realimentacion de algun circuito que tenga asociado, y como el zumbador te consume muy poco no afectara al funcionamiento del vehiculo.

saludos


----------



## Trinquete

Hola amigo ,como bien dice nuestro compañero pepechip,puedes realizar el montaje.
Te adjunto esquema electrico por si tienes alguna duda.
Un saludo.


----------



## pepechip

el esquema esta correcto, pero si solamente lo vas a conectar a la puerta te puedes ahorrar el diodo rectificador.


----------



## rascueso

esa parte la entiendo bien. lo que estoy buscando es el diagrama electronico de una alarmita que no emita un sonido continuo sino q sea pausado y en un intervalo de tiempo como en los autos nuevos... seria algo asi 
pipipipi  (pausa) pipipipi  (pausa) pipipipi (apaga).


----------



## pepechip

tenia esta imagen a mano





tienes que utilizar el circuito de la derecha a partir de la linea roja.
en lugar de R4 pones tu zumbador, y los condensadores los pones de 47microFaradios, con el negativo conectado en el colector.


----------



## rascueso

graxxx fenomeno pepechip lo voy a probar en estos dias y te aviso... muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta.


----------



## DJ DRACO

bueeenas, no me gusta interferir pero yo lo haria simplemente con un ldr cerca de las luces y un simple 555, cuestion de q cuando las luces esten encendidas sin q desactives esta alarma, sonará. si quieres t paso el circuito, bien facil y simplre, y sobre todo barato¡¡¡
Esta alarma se activa cuando el haz de luz sobre la fotocelda es interrumpido (puedes usar la luz de una bombilla de linterna a la cual se le harà una fuente para que permanezca encendida, esta puede ser de 3 voltios, no importa si es alterna o directa).
Cuando la fotocelda esta recibiendo luz, presenta baja resistencia, bloqueando asì el voltaje positivo que le proporciona R4 al terminal 4 del IC 555, manteniendo al multivibrador desactivado y la bocina no suena, cuando la fotocelda deja de recibir luz, 

su resistencia aumenta en fracción de segundos, lo que hace que le llegue el voltaje positivo al terminal antes mencionado, lo que activa la alarma.
NOTA: La fotocelda no debe de recibir otra luz que no sea la que le sirve para activarse. 
LISTA DE COMPONENTES
Capacitores:
C1: .1 µF.
Resistores:
R1: 100K (pot)
R2: 1K
R3: 47K
R4: 100K
R5. 27 ohmios
R6: 220 ohmios
 Semiconductores:
IC1: 555
TR1: 2N3055, C1060 ò C1226
D1: 1N4002
Otros:
Bocina de 8 à 16 ohmios
1 fotocelda(fotoresistencia)


----------



## rascueso

Hola DJ DRACO y muchas gracias por responder. yo en el coche tomaría negativo del interruptor de la puerta y positivo del contacto... eso simplifica mucho la cosa. pero lo que no consigo es armar una alarmita que no emita un sonido constante sino que sea algo pausado. en los autos mas nuevos cuando dejas las luces prendidas y abris la puerta te suene un pitido asi pipipipi pipipipi pipipipi -------------pausa de tiempo---------------- pipipipi pipipipi pipipipi y ahi se apaga por mas que la puerta siga estando abierta es como para que no sea tan torturante ,  creo que conseguí el diagrama de la alarmita.... será éste?


----------



## khanon

gracias rascueso yo necesitaba esa alarma la monte y funciona a la perfeccion ...... buen aporte


----------



## DJ DRACO

Este diseño lo temrine hoy, y lo mejore al mango.
en realidad la activación se reliza con un puntero láser, hubicado justo sobre el ldr, este sistema puede cambiarse por un receptor fm o similar para mejores alcances.

se colocan los interruptores en las puertas
y cuando una se abra el interruptor manda a masa la patita 2 del 555y todo suena.


----------



## jeremy24

yo digo que sin tanto problema, localizas la señal de faros y la del switch, con una not niegas la del switch y ya negada la pasas por un and junto con la de luces la corriente para los integrados la sacas de la de luces y con 2 7805 las bajas a 5v, pones un buzzer en la salida y listo, andando vas a tener 0 y 1 en la and y cuando apagues el coche tendras 1 y1 haciendo sonar el buzzer hasta que apagues las luces


----------



## sorof

hola dj draco me interesa tu circuita para un proyecto escolar pero una pregunta el dibujo de las placas son`la misma o separadas?


----------



## rascueso

de nada amigo khanon


----------



## marianus

Hola amigos, yo aporto este circuito simple que tengo en mi VW Gacel mod.83 , aclaro que se instala en culaquier automóvil y funciona muy bien.


----------



## javier397

que es ing aux?? el sensor de la puerta?? o la llave de contacto??


----------



## rascueso

marianus tu circuito esta bien lo unico que emite un sonido constante y la idea era armar una alarmita que haga un sonido mas agradable.


----------



## marianus

Buena aclaración amigo rascueso, he visto que venden buzzers que son intermitentes pip-pip-pip, perdón por mi expresión, pero no se cómo explicarlo, yo en mi auto tengo uno constante y molesta un poco.


----------



## rascueso

Que si molesta un poco nomás ? Yo le había puesto uno de esos hace tiempo y lo saqué a hachazos.


----------



## javier397

a mi me ha venido barbaro porque aca en uruguay exigen las cortas prendidas siempre y te olvidas facilmente en el dia...
muchas gracias por el circuito traducido!!!

jejejej conectale un mp4 con un ampli asi cuando dejas la luz te da un sonido agradable!! ejejej


----------



## rascueso

la otra es fabricar un generador de alta tencion conectada a la butaca del acompañante cosa que cuando esten las luces y abris la puerta le da una linda descarga... buen circuito para sacar a pasear la suegra..


----------



## javier397

jajajajajjajaja a ponerse en campaña con ese circuito!!!


----------



## Todtuga

Hola Amigos!
Estaba buscando un circuito que me avise a través de un buzzer si dejo las luces encendidas, pero cuando apague el motor, es decir que una vez que corto la corriente con la llave de contacto se active (si es que me quedaron las luces encendidas). Vi los circuitos anteriores pero la verdad no se cual es el indicado para mi caso. Gracias por la ayuda. Saludos


----------



## rascueso

Hola todtuga. Te cuento… lo que yo buscaba era generar un tono mas agradable sin llegar a usar un pic porque no se programar. Al final arme el que esta posteado anteriormente por mi y anda bien incluso se fue con el que le vendí el auto. saludos


----------



## Todtuga

rascueso dijo:


> Hola todtuga. Te cuento… lo que yo buscaba era generar un tono mas agradable sin llegar a usar un pic porque no se programar. Al final arme el que esta posteado anteriormente por mi y anda bien incluso se fue con el que le vendí el auto. saludos



Gracias por tu respuesta rascueso pero cual de todos los circuitos es? hay varios pero la mayoría son para la puerta y yo quiero que sea que cuando apague el motor con la llave, se active el buzz si me olvide de apagar las luces. Saludos


----------



## rascueso

este. sumale un rele al contacto y listo.


----------



## Todtuga

rascueso dijo:


> este. sumale un rele al contacto y listo.



Perfecto! por último, no tendrías la lista de componentes? Saludos


----------



## rascueso

todtuga es por lento o por vago? Tenes un puñadito de componentes y queres que te haga la lista? 
póngale un poco mas de espíritu amigo!


----------



## Todtuga

rascueso dijo:


> todtuga es por lento o por vago? Tenes un puñadito de componentes y queres que te haga la lista?
> póngale un poco mas de espíritu amigo!


Me dejate  con la respuesta......
"DJ DRACO" sin que le pidas te redactó una lista de componentes sin que se lo pidas...eso es entrega a su espíritu de forero.
Tú eres el creador de este post. Y quien debiera poner más espíritu eres tú. Si creaste un post con un tema determinado debieras poner toda la información completa y no esperar que los demás adivinen. Debieras estar feliz de que la gente que no tiene ni idea te haga consultas de "tu" tema.
Un electricista de tu misma talla no vendrá a este foro a preguntarte a tí lo que yo te pregunto por que "0" conocimientos de este tema. Simplemente quiero copiar comprar soldar y que funcione. 
Un foro es eso! un lugar de debate, donde puedes exponer tus ideas, donde se tiene la posibilidad (sin ser docentes) de ejercer la docencia.
Me pides que "adivine" mirando el circuito cuales son los componetes. De todos modos por lo menos en algo me ayudaste. Gracias
Perdón por no aclarar que uno es ignorante del tema. Pero siempre el ser humano aprovecha la "mínima" oportunidad para calificar de alguna manera ofensiva o no a las personas que solicitan ayuda. Es normal y no voy a descubrir nada nuevo.
Yo no vivo de esto, es solo una necesidad pasajera. De todos modos se agradece las molestias tomadas.
ya encontraré la manera de que alguien que sepa me traduzca los componentes que necesito mirando el circuito.


----------



## rascueso

ehhh todtuga fue en joda amigo... no pensé que podías enojarte. mil perdones de verdad.
Yo tengo conocimientos básicos de electrónica y pensé que si alguien es capaz de armar un circuito con un diagrama también tiene que poder hacer una lista de componentes del mismo diagrama. Pero bue… no era para que lo tomes tan mal.
Y yo no cree este tema presentando el circuito y toda la yerba como vos lo plantea.  solamente pedí  opiniones y después conseguí ese circuito.


----------



## fernandob

rascueso dijo:


> Hola todtuga. Te cuento… lo que yo buscaba era generar un tono mas agradable sin llegar a usar un pic porque no se programar. Al final arme el que esta posteado anteriormente por mi y anda bien incluso se fue con el que le vendí el auto. saludos


 
para eso es que les dije varias veces que no solo paseen por las casas de electronica, sino tambien por las de chucherias chinas.

ahora se vienen las fiestas.
llaveritos y tarjetas y mierditas asi que salen lo mismo que un buzzer y son :

pcb con chip + buzzer 

es solo analizarlo y adaptar tension y disparo .

yo lo hago.


----------



## Todtuga

Trinquete dijo:


> Hola amigo ,como bien dice nuestro compañero pepechip,puedes realizar el montaje. Te adjunto esquema electrico por si tienes alguna duda. Un saludo.



Hola Trinquete!
Me gustaría saber si al esquema del circuito que subiste a tu post se le puede hacer un cambio. Por ejemplo: si se puede reemplazar la "Luz pulsador de puerta" por el cableado de las luces de guiño? Mi auto no tiene la posibilidad de poner pulsador de puerta.

Quería saber si alguien me puede dar una manito con el dibujo de éste circuito. La verdad que trato de dibujarlo en un papel pero no me sale, asi que no puedo empezar a soldar nada. Las patitas de los NE555 se cruzan entre ellas y no logro resolver su trayecto. Es mi 1era vez en esto, por lo que lo estoy tratando de hacer con una plaqueta de experimentación. Agradezco todo tipo de ayuda al respecto. Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Todtuga dijo:
			
		

> Pido disculpas por no aclarar ese tema. Es una alarma de luces encendidas para vehículos (según me dijeron), y todavía falta que una vez que lo termine ver la forma de conectarlo


Eso es oscilador de una sirena intermitente, ¿ Como se supone que detecte que las luces están encendidas ?


----------



## Tavo

Para detectar las luces encendidas del auto debés primero buscar un circuito que lo haga, luego combinar ese circuito con el oscilador, el que hace el beep-beep-beep...

Para detectar las luces encendidas, bien podés usar un LDR, y meterlo dentro de una óptica de tu vehículo.
La LDR es un transistor cuya base es exitada por luz. Entonces es muy fácil hacer el detector.
Hay que ponerse con un papelito y pensar un poco la cosa, que no es tan complicado.

Saludos.

PS: Se me ocurre que necesitás pocos componentes para lograrlo. Con un pequeño transistor BC337 (NPN), una resistencia de base y un LDR. Utilizás el transistor de "interruptor" del oscilador. Cuando el LDR recibe luz, disminuye su resistencia interna, entonces puede conducir un mínimo de señal; esa señal la enviás a la base del BC337, el emisor va derecho a GND (tierra) e intercalás la alimentación del oscilador entre el positivo de alimentación y el colector mismo del transistor. Es una configuración muy común.


----------



## Tavo

El esquema sería algo como esto, pero obviamente NO tal cual, seguro le falta alguna cosa; alguien más experimentado te lo dirá.



El transistor conmuta la alimentación del circuito oscilador (beep-beep-beep). Entonces cuando el LDR recibe luz, el circuito del oscilador está encendido (sonando), y cuando el LDR deja de decibir esa luz, se apaga.
De esa forma tenés el sensor que detecta las luces prendidas del auto.

Es esencial que alojes el LDR dentro de la óptica del auto, o en un lugar donde pueda captar la luz de las ópticas (cualquiera de las dos).

Saludos.

*¿Crees que el circuito que puse arriba puede funcionar?*
Creo que es de lo más simple, no tiene complicaciones como he visto diagramas del otro post.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Tavo dijo:
			
		

> ...¿Crees que el circuito que puse arriba puede funcionar?......


Si, aparentemente es funcional.
Pero, el LDR supongo iría enfocado a una de las lámparas del vehículo, que pasa si justo esa se quema, también habría que garantizar que el LDR no reciba luz ambiente (Externa) que daría falsas alarmas.
Me gustaron las propuestas de PepeChip del otro post.


----------



## Dano

Tavo dijo:
			
		

> Que tal Fogonazo...
> Ya vi el link que pusiste para ir al otro post, pero me quedé son dudas.
> 
> *¿Crees que el circuito que puse arriba puede funcionar?*
> Creo que es de lo más simple, no tiene complicaciones como he visto diagramas del otro post.
> 
> Saludos.



Si el auto está en contacto y las luces estan prendidas en la sirena = 0
Si el auto no está en contacto y las luces estan prendidas en la sirena = 1
Si el auto está en contacto y las luces estan apagadas en la sirena = 0

Se puede hacer con uno o dos comparadores de tensión.

Te avisa cuando no prendiste las luces, y te avisa si las dejaste prendidas.

Matas dos pájaros de un tiro, no se allá pero aca exijen las luces todo el tiempo.

{Fogo me parece que estaría bueno unir los mensajes que valen la pena de este post con el otro}


----------



## rascueso

amigos la idea era tomar positivo de la línea de luces bajas y negativo del n/c del pulsador de las puertas es un lio poner los ldr.. me parece.


----------



## diegoast

hola queria preguntarte como actua la apertura de la puerta en este circuito? gracias..


----------



## fernandob

todtuga dijo:


> *me dejate  Con la respuesta......*
> *"dj draco" sin que le pidas te redactó una lista de componentes sin que se lo pidas...eso es entrega a su espíritu de forero.*
> *tú eres el creador de este post. Y quien debiera poner más espíritu eres tú. Si creaste un post con un tema determinado debieras poner toda la información completa y no esperar que los demás adivinen. Debieras estar feliz de que la gente que no tiene ni idea te haga consultas de "tu" tema.*
> *un electricista de tu misma talla no vendrá a este foro a preguntarte a tí lo que yo te pregunto por que "0" conocimientos de este tema. Simplemente quiero copiar comprar soldar y que funcione. *
> *un foro es eso! Un lugar de debate, donde puedes exponer tus ideas, donde se tiene la posibilidad (sin ser docentes) de ejercer la docencia.*
> me pides que "adivine" mirando el circuito cuales son los componetes. De todos modos por lo menos en algo me ayudaste. Gracias
> perdón por no aclarar que uno es ignorante del tema. Pero siempre el ser humano aprovecha la "mínima" oportunidad para calificar de alguna manera ofensiva o no a las personas que solicitan ayuda. Es normal y no voy a descubrir nada nuevo.
> Yo no vivo de esto, es solo una necesidad pasajera. De todos modos se agradece las molestias tomadas.
> Ya encontraré la manera de que alguien que sepa me traduzca los componentes que necesito mirando el circuito.


 
IMPACTANTE, sobran las palabras....................



rascuesco.......tomatelo con calma que no todo el mundo es asi..........sino , yo ya me habira mudado a un cerro hace rato .


----------



## david_cordobes

yo estoy realizando algo similar. pero que suene solamente si tengo las luces prendidas y abro una puerta. si los sensores de puerta son de esos q envian masa cuando se abre. se conecta la masa de el circuito ahi y listo! sino, se puede hacer con un poco de compuertas logicas o algun que otro rele.


----------



## rascueso

esa es la idea base david... tomar las masa del n/c de la puerta y el + de las luces. saludos


----------



## cltomas

En el circuito de Marianus el Buzzer, ¿de que tipo es? me sirven  estos  BUZZER PKB35BD 6-12VDC 2TONOS, BUZZER MSL120 12VDC, BUZZER 1800005 FREC 2.2K 6/18V


----------



## Luis Monrroy

Muchas gracias por tu aporte DJ DRACO, y x tu pregunta rascueso.


----------



## osoman9

Pregunta tonta de alguien con pocos conocimientos... en el circuito posteado por rascueso aparece un simbolo entre las patas 2 y 7 que se pareciera una resistencia variable, pero no estoy del todo seguro... si alguien me desasna un poco se lo voy a agradecer


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si *VR*1 y VR2 son *V*ariables *R*esistencias (en inglés)

Podés probar con resistencias fijas de la mitad de su valor , para empezar

Saludos !


----------



## osoman9

Gracias dos metros, la verdad que no las conocia con ese simbolo, y dije mejor preguntar antes de cagarla!!!


----------



## Sirapse

Gracias por la información.

Muy Buena...


----------



## rogcba

Marianus, hice el circuito con un buzzer de 12v, pero no zumba,  el circuito que vos tens de que voltaje es el buzzer?
Gracias 

QUOTE=marianus;299624]*amigos dejo nuevamente el circuito pero esta vez en castellano:*
http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/9071/alarmadeluces2.jpg[/QUOTE]


----------



## nmbiga

marianus dijo:


> *amigos dejo nuevamente el circuito pero esta vez en castellano:*
> http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/9071/alarmadeluces2.jpg




Buenas!
Alguien me puede explicar cómo funciona este circuito? Por qué llegan dos positivos al buzzer?

Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si le llegan los dos positivos , simplemente no funciona porque queda con el mismo potencial (sin diferencia de potencial) , en cambio solo con el positivo de luces , atraviesa D1 , buzzer y R1 y lo hace sonar

Saludos !


----------



## jvildosola

Yo arme el mismo ciscuito que posteo DOSMETROS y funciona genial. Lo tengo armado an un BMW 316 del 85 y hasta anora ningun problema, el zumbador que le coloque es de bip intermitente, además para bajarle un poco el volumen, le coloque una resistencia de 220ohm en el + que biene de las luces.


----------



## bochonol

Hola.
Estube leyendo este tema pero no me resolvio el problema. Antes de crear un tema nuevo, pregunto

Lo que necesito es una alarma para luces encendidas de un auto pero que sea musical. Entendamos que no quier la 5 sinfonia de beethoven, pero tampoco ese zumbido tosco de un buzzer.
La mayoria de los autos trae un DING DING DING un poco mas armonioso.
Si alguno tiene el circuito. Le agradezco...
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tendrás que agregarle algo como esto al que te guste de este post :

Es regulable . . . 









http://www.seekic.com/circuit_diagram/Basic_Circuit/MUSICAL_BELLS.html

Saludos !


----------

